# Autocannons or Hvy Bolters?



## slayerPwn (Dec 30, 2007)

in a shooty guard army should I go autocannon heavy or have tons of hvy bolters?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I would lean more towards heavy bolters, but autocannons do have their places occassionally.


----------



## NFL jaguars (Dec 29, 2007)

I think its good to have a mix, heavy bolters and auto cannons. Autocannons are great at killing light-medium vehicles, but can also be used to kill infantry and alot else. Heavy bolters are very effective aganst infantry with 3 shots a pop.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd go with autocannons everytime. The extra range and light vehicle popping ability makes them far more desirable imo.


----------



## NFL jaguars (Dec 29, 2007)

How many points is the list? How much support do you have?


----------



## slayerPwn (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I think i might be leaning towards autocannons but i'm still not sure.


----------



## martin4696 (Oct 30, 2007)

yer autocannons all the way.

autocannon and plamsa guns in every troop unit FTW

martin


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Autocannons. I loves em.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Eh, Autocannons have strength, but almost everything gets a save on them. AP 4 for a shell the size of my computer, going, say, 1500 fps? Nice one, GW. 

-Dirge


----------



## NFL jaguars (Dec 29, 2007)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Eh, Autocannons have strength, but almost everything gets a save on them. AP 5 for a shell the size of my computer, going, say, 1500 fps? Nice one, GW.
> 
> -Dirge


there ap4, but you bring up a point...


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Eh, Autocannons have strength, but almost everything gets a save on them. AP 5 for a shell the size of my computer, going, say, 1500 fps? Nice one, GW.
> 
> -Dirge


Not reading the rules of the weapon thats being discussed - Priceless.

AP4 dinlow :laugh:

To the OP - AC's all the way. Only 1 less shot than a HB but 2 more S & 12" more range.


----------



## NFL jaguars (Dec 29, 2007)

slayerPwn said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I think i might be leaning towards autocannons but i'm still not sure.


It really depends on how many points your playing and what else is backing you up. Do you have an army list?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I like Heavy Bolters in infantrys quads, and Autocannons in support squads and on vehicles like Chimeras and Sentinels.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

My Cadian army uses a mix of ACs and HBs in the Infantry Platoon, Lascannon Support Squads with mortars in JO squads, so I like to keep a good mix of ACs and HBs in my army


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

I tend to prefer autocannon. While the Heavy Bolters do have a higher rate of fire, they don't have the range or versitility I want. It all depends upon how you use your heavy weapons, and the way I do mine, it doesn't make much sense to take Heavy Bolters in my infantry (I leave my heavy bolters on my Russes, where they belong).


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

Autocannon's all the way, more range, more stopping power, and they're sexier.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Definitely autocannons.

A heavy bolter is only marginally better vs infantry, while the autocannon can bring down taudar skimmers. To be honest I don't think I would ever take an IG squad with a gun that can't hurt vehicles.


----------



## brotherlamentus (Apr 21, 2008)

Personally i use autocannons and heavy bolters, making one in three being HB. also i try and have the feilds of fire overlapping a s much as posible


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

I like auto cannons, mainly due to the range.

The ability to pop light tanks and then go infanry is great.
The HB does have more shots but the range sucks compared to an auto cannon.

that said if your force is light on anti troop..the hb is a good buy, if you have tons of anti infantry guns going auto cannon is also great.

a bit of both is best.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Moved to Tactics.

That said, I wish regular marines had autocannons. I like them a lot better than heavy bolters.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

nothing beats the sheer intimidation factor of a heavy bolter fire support squad. Heavy bolter fire support squads and lascannon anti-tank squads.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

Depends on what you fight mostly, Heavy Bolters for TEQ, also alright for MEQ.

Autocannons are good for light vehicles, useless against heavy armour, good for taking out those pesky hive tyrants and creatures like that.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

IMO go with Autocannons, Can kill infantry and still take out light vehicles.


----------



## ugh (Mar 21, 2008)

Another AC advantage, however slight it may be, is that they insta kill T3 targets. Sure, not many T3 units have multiple wounds but Eldar(sans Phoenix lords) and fellow IG commanders do, so it may swing the game in your favor.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

pheonix lords are immune to istant death but against other eldar hq i could see the use


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

I like Autocannons. I have decent amounts of anti-infantry and a respectable number of lascannons, so the AC helps to round that out nicely. 

Also means I can be lazy and not bother with changing from anti-armour to anti-infantry (and vice versa) when the need arises...the AC accommodates for both :biggrin:.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I still find that there are no situations where only one is needed during a game. Every game I have ever played has seen both Heavy Bolter and Autocannon do very well for me. A good balanced force will have weapons of various abilities, and both of these fit in well as high-mid and low-mid strength weapons. I really can't see taking either out of my army.


----------



## Maxwell256 (Mar 15, 2008)

I prefer Heavy bolters myself


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

The way I've seen most games go missles and lascannons are for heavy armor, heavy bolters are for infantry and autocannons are for making infantry walk by taking out their transports. Heavy bolters are most effective when working together in a squad of three, autocannons can be put into line squads and allowed to work one by one to take out light armor from one side of the battle field to the other. Autocannon squads amazingly seem to be over looked in favor of more enticing targets like tanks and anti-tank squads.

when it all comes down to it use both and see which one works best for you and the style that you play. You don't have to glue the gun to the tripod so you can just swap them out until you find the one you like.:so_happy:


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

I find a good mixture of Heavy Bolters to Autocannons works the best. My command squads have Autocannons and Plasma Guns and in my Platoons I have 3:2 ratio of Heavy Bolters to Autocannons.


----------

